# New Costco Cree "tactical" lights?



## GrnXnham (Feb 25, 2010)

At Costco today. 

They had a 2 pack of "tactical" flashlights for around $20.

Each light used 3 AAA batteries. They claimed 160 lumens on high and 120 lumens on low. Thought this was strange. Maybe a typo on their sign. Plastic lens. Made in China. Look tough, however.

Didn't buy them. Anyone else got these yet? I didn't see a review on here for them and when I did a search for "costco" and "cree" it came up with some lights but not these "tactical" lights.


----------



## LitFuse (Feb 25, 2010)

Nothing "Tactical" about them. Read this and this.

Peter


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Feb 25, 2010)

3xAAA :thumbsdow


----------



## GrnXnham (Feb 25, 2010)

LitFuse said:


> Nothing "Tactical" about them. Read this and this.
> 
> Peter



Thanks for the link. Not sure why those links didn't come up when I did a search. 

I'm not a fan of 3XAAA either and having to click through the functions to shut it off is annoying so I'll probably pass on these.


----------



## LitFuse (Feb 25, 2010)

You're welcome. I don't know which search you are using, but I have much better results using the Google search instead of the vBulletin one. 

Peter


----------



## Stress_Test (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm still holding out for the tactical version of the Hello Kitty light.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Feb 25, 2010)

Stress_Test said:


> I'm still holding out for the tactical version of the Hello Kitty light.


----------



## Robin24k (Feb 25, 2010)

I find the claim of 160 lumens to be rather fishy...I came across these at Costco last week too, but these didn't seem like quality lights. I'll gladly take a 2AA multi-mode Mag over these.


----------



## jblackwood (Feb 25, 2010)

There's no way they're 160 lumens. Yet for $10 each, it's pretty hard to beat them. They've got plenty of other strikes against them (tactical . . . really?), but again, $10 each!


----------



## Surnia (Feb 26, 2010)

If you want me to, I can show a comparison beamshot against a D10 once I finish breaking in the Eneloops, aside from that I have no other way to compare them.


----------



## Sector7 (Feb 26, 2010)

A "Tactical Light" using AAA :thumbsdow


----------



## Midnight Oil (Feb 28, 2010)

I flipped through the Costco Connection catalog and visited Costco's website the other day and I noticed Costco is selling led flashlights packaged and described to look like highend lights. The product descriptions range from vague: HID, tactical, visible over 1-5 miles, high end Cree LEDs, high lumens, to specific: regulation, multi-modes. Most are relatively inexpensive but some are comparable in cost to the lights discussed in this forum. Has anyone evaluated any of these lights and put things into perspective for light buyers? How much more is a buyer getting by spending anywhere from $60-$300 dollars for lights discussed here? Put it another way, what corners do manufacturers of those Costco lights cut, in order to market them at relatively lower prices?


----------



## Surnia (Feb 28, 2010)

sharp threads (easier to cross thread), absolutely no lube on threads (all the ones we've gotten at least), older generation LEDs, overstated lumens, usually non regulated, usually huge, non centered LEDs in the refletor, cheaper plastic reflectors, plastic windows...

However, there's the occasional chance that there's a random high end component found on costco merchandise at a really low price point, like last year where they had the ultegra component set on one of their bikes, and it was being sold for $200... 

The more expensive lights that I can find on costco.com are the smith and wesson, and the Icons (which are decent quality budget lights as found here... 3pack too). No idea on the S&M, though...


----------



## drg (Feb 28, 2010)

used one the other day its about as bright as my 2aa led maglite. No where near as bright as my quark aa or my ld20. Mabey 60lums topps


----------



## dano (Feb 28, 2010)

I picked up a pair as toss-away lights. Overall quality is similar to the other Chinese origin lights. They use a Cree, also have the 3AAA cage (in a series/parallel set-up). The UI is horrible, and shouldnt be called "Tactical," that being the most over used flash word in recent times. 

Output is a abut 80 or so OTF lumens, with a decent hotspot and ringy corona.

For the price point, and convenient power source, they aren't bad.


----------



## LitFuse (Mar 1, 2010)

These lights will be $5 off ($14.99) from 3/11-4/3. No coupon required.

Peter


----------



## DaveG (Mar 1, 2010)

With another $5. off looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## ubetit (Mar 1, 2010)

They'll run down a set of batteries in less than a week when when turned off. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Freelunch (Mar 3, 2010)

ubetit said:


> They'll run down a set of batteries in less than a week when when turned off. Ask me how I know.



That is frustrating, but good to know.. I guess my un-opened package is going back. I can't believe they'd design them with such a dumb "feature". Maybe you have a bad batch? Any current draw can probably be measured with a DVM.


----------



## lumenjunkie (Apr 17, 2010)

LitFuse said:


> These lights will be $5 off ($14.99) from 3/11-4/3. No coupon required.
> 
> Peter



I bought a set - for $7.50 each, I really cannot go wrong. They are maybe 160 lumens side by side lol - they do have the surefire style scalloped head and tail + spot 2 flood + strobe, so I thought they were a goo deal


----------



## lumenjunkie (Apr 17, 2010)

LitFuse said:


> These lights will be $5 off ($14.99) from 3/11-4/3. No coupon required.
> 
> Peter



I bought a set - for $7.50 each, I figured I really cannot go wrong. They are maybe 160 lumens side by side lol - they do have the surefire style scalloped head and tail + spot 2 flood + strobe, so I thought they were a good deal.


----------



## brightasday (Apr 17, 2010)

Check out this link:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/269156


----------



## batmanacw (Apr 18, 2010)

I have several people upset with me on AR15.com for saying that these cheap lights are no bargain. they really don't understand that it will use massively more batteries per lumen/hour than a decent light.


----------



## brightasday (Apr 18, 2010)

Point them to Curious_character's testing (https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/269156). I don't see how anyone reading that can think that these lights are a good deal.


----------



## nanomu (Apr 19, 2010)

I picked up a set of these the other day. Admittedly not *great* lights, but the best I've seen for the price. The beam is pretty white and a decent brightness.. About what you'd expect from a good quality Chinese light.


----------



## eav2k (Aug 6, 2010)

Costco just put two 3C cell 360 lumen flashlights on sale for $79.99. I just ordered them, you can check them out on the website.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11474620


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (Aug 6, 2010)

LitFuse said:


> These lights will be $5 off ($14.99) from 3/11-4/3. No coupon required.


$5 off junk doesn't seem like much of a bargain.


----------



## trav54 (Aug 6, 2010)

Perfect for giving to the friend who borrows a flashlight all the time.


----------



## wjf2000 (Aug 7, 2010)

I bought a pack of these lights a few months ago when they were also $15.00 and am happy with the lights. Keep in mined that costco has a great return policy if your not happy with the lights, return them. They will refund you even months later as long as you have your reciept.


----------



## GrnXnham (Aug 7, 2010)

eav2k said:


> Costco just put two 3C cell 360 lumen flashlights on sale for $79.99. I just ordered them, you can check them out on the website.
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11474620



I love the reviews for this light!

You can see that all the non-flashoholics LOVE this light! "It's the brightest light ever!"

Then the reality check from all the flashoholics (probably CPFers) "Not 360 lumens!"

LOL!


----------



## Apollo Cree (Aug 8, 2010)

But they're "Law Enforcement Grade." And made from "Aircraft Grade Aluminum." 

They've got to be great, right?


----------



## Simhinz (May 18, 2011)

I just got the three pack of the 150L and there good to go for 3 for $20. The AAA does suck and clicking through all the settings is annoying. But for grab bags, glove box, riding backpack and any other back-up position they seem ok. I also dont mind the kids messing with them.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Oct 21, 2011)

I couldn't find a web page for them, but there's a new version of 3xAAA LED lights at Costco. I'm pretty happy with them. 

They claim around 150 or 180 lumens. They're 3xAAA in a carrier. The switch is an electronic reverse clicky. Price was a little under $20 for a 3 pack. 

The brightness is pretty good. It seems about comparable with other alleged 180/150 lights. The beam is fairly tight. 

The switch is low-high-strobe. No momentary on function, but if you push the button in part way, the light goes into momentary off before it clicks. If you hold the button in long enough, the light stays in off mode without going through low/high/strobe. I've had the lights several months and they don't seem to self discharge quickly. 

I know most 3xAAA carrier designs are junk but mine don't seem to have caused any problems. 

I forget whether they claim to be "tactical." They're sturdy aluminum, and have a crenelated bezel. 

I bought 2 3 packs and sold one light to a friend, so now I have 5 lights total. They're a pretty good $7 light. I keep one in the car, one by the door, and a few others scattered around where it's convenient to just grab one.


----------



## jonnyfgroove (Oct 21, 2011)

I find $20 a little steep for a 3 pack of paperweights.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Oct 21, 2011)

jonnyfgroove said:


> I find $20 a little steep for a 3 pack of paperweights.



Have you bought or even looked at any of them, or are you just innately omnipotent?


----------



## slannesh (May 3, 2012)

I've picked up a couple of packs of these for tool boxes and around the house and stuff. Basically anywhere that I don't care if they get misplaced or not. I haven't used them enough to comment on how they are for vampire drain on batteries or longevity but they're pretty bright for a $7 flashlight. Of course not comparable to anything high end but a heck of a lot better than anything else i've seen for $7.


----------



## Ualnosaj (May 3, 2012)

Are we saying these are better than say... a Sipik 68 for $5?


----------



## SDM44 (May 3, 2012)

slannesh said:


> I've picked up a couple of packs of these for tool boxes and around the house and stuff. Basically anywhere that I don't care if they get misplaced or not. *I haven't used them enough to comment on how they are for vampire drain on batteries or longevity *but they're pretty bright for a $7 flashlight. Of course not comparable to anything high end but a heck of a lot better than anything else i've seen for $7.



If you have the old 'clear tail cap' lights Costco used to sell, those had a really bad parasitic drain on the batteries. I'd literally have to put in fresh AAA batteries every 2 months since the tail cap would start blinking red as soon as I turned on the light when it just sat around for the entire time.

I can say that I now have the 'black tail cap' lights that Costco now carries, and has been carrying now for a couple of years, and they work much better and I can leave these lights in my cars and not worry about the AAA batteries draining fast. I've used 1 light within 7 months, and another light after 9 months and they all worked great for the 20+ minutes I was using them for. Of course I switched the batteries out after using them since these stay in my cars as backups, but I can contest that they worked just fine after 6+ months of sitting around with no use, and they were both used for 20+ minutes easily without any issues and no dimming of the lights.


----------



## MrBenchmark (May 3, 2012)

The word tactical no longer has any real meaning, at least when applied to products. Case in point - the tactical flip-flop:
http://www.511tactical.com/All-Products/Footwear/Socks/511-Flip-Flops.html
I'm certainly no expert on matters tactical - not at all. However, I have trouble imagining a scenario where the right flip-flops were the difference between life and death... (Not to bash 5.11 or it's otherwise fine products - just pointing out how silly the use of the word "tactical" is now...) 

Tactical is really a fashion statement now, as no doubt irksome as that is to people for whom this really matters.


----------



## Adam2670 (May 3, 2012)

Well, I was at Costco Monday night and low and behold they now have 200 lumen models in 3 packs for $14.99, I couldnt resist, bout 2 of them, was almost worth it for the 18 batteries alone lol...

I gave 3 of them away and threw 2 in my car for general use, of course I still have a couple SF's in there as well but why waste the batteries in those right? The 1 I kept with me just to beat the hell out of and see just how long it would last...Once you remove the cost of the batteries, these lights are essentially $3/each, the beams are just a mess compared to a quality light, but the brightness and throw on them combined with the hour plus I already have on it make them WELL worth $3 for knockaround lights, yes it's annoying as hell to cycle through the settings, yes it sucks there isnt a momentary option, BUT $3! They're practically disposable and well worth keeping around for those situations you wouldnt dare use your $250+ lights...

My verdict...BUY! What the hell do you have to lose? $15? lol...


----------



## cccpull (May 3, 2012)

Three 200 lumen, xpg led flashlights with 3 duracell batteries, for $15, it's a bargain:twothumbs. That's the price of one 18650 li-ion battery. It'll take care of emergencies when you actually _*need*_ the light and won't really care how pretty the beam looks.


----------



## indychris (May 3, 2012)

lumenjunkie said:


> I bought a set - for $7.50 each, I figured I really cannot go wrong. They are maybe 160 lumens side by side lol - they do have the surefire style scalloped head and tail + spot 2 flood + strobe, so I thought they were a good deal.



Haven't seen the Costco lights, but I have purchased a number of packs of the Rocky (as in Rocky boots) sets at Sam's Club over the years. I've never had a way to measure them, but I can tell you this, they actually put out quite a punch. Unfortunately, they have an awful yellow tint to some of them, but they are very bright. I've taken them with me on my overseas trips many times and usually leave them there with a supply of batteries. They make a great light for those who aren't as picky as most of us, and at $5-10 a pop INCLUDING batteries, they're actually a pretty good deal, IMO.


----------



## DDan69 (May 3, 2012)

I'm with Adam2670 on this one, not to sure where all you guy live but here in WA I also picked these 200 lumen candles up at Costco for less then $20 for 3 of them about 4 months ago. And for the price I have to say they will be very hard to beat. I have 3 different MAG lights, including 3D cells and they don't compare to these 3 little LED lights from Costco. 
Like Adam2670 said they are bright and throw pretty good but the beam is messy...

PS: these lights DO have a momentary option, with other light you have to press the button part way down but with these ones you have to press the button down all the way and hold it there for a second and then you have the momentary light option turned on.... 

DDan69


----------



## DaveG (May 3, 2012)

I have the older and newer models of these lights,the 200 lumen model is the best so far as I can tell.


----------



## Grmnracing (May 8, 2012)

Any way to have this light run on a diffrent power options?I have this light and for the price it's not bad. it does eat battery's fast.


----------



## MinorThreat (Feb 24, 2013)

Grmnracing said:


> Any way to have this light run on a diffrent power options?I have this light and for the price it's not bad. it does eat battery's fast.



Bump...
These are 14.69 right now. 1hr runtime on high and 4hr on low. Advertised 250lm using XPG R4 LED.

1hr is horrible though. Non AAA options??


----------



## Grmnracing (Feb 24, 2013)

MinorThreat said:


> Bump...
> These are 14.69 right now. 1hr runtime on high and 4hr on low. Advertised 250lm using XPG R4 LED.
> 
> 1hr is horrible though. Non AAA options??



Yes I have a 14500 in the light now. You can use an 18650 also! The 18650 gives a lot longer runtime. Heat sinking isn't bad. Light really doesn't get too hot!


----------



## sinnyc (Feb 24, 2013)

Grmnracing said:


> Yes I have a 14500 in the light now. You can use an 18650 also! The 18650 gives a lot longer runtime. Heat sinking isn't bad. Light really doesn't get too hot!



I'm not sure we're talking about the same light. MinorThreat is talking about the lights in this thread and an 18650 definitely won't fit - the tail cap doesn't even come close to threading.


----------



## Grmnracing (Feb 24, 2013)

sinnyc said:


> I'm not sure we're talking about the same light. MinorThreat is talking about the lights in this thread and an 18650 definitely won't fit - the tail cap doesn't even come close to threading.



I believe we are talking the same light. Sorry for the miscommunication. I'm referring to a modded light. Not in the standard stock configuration. 

Check out this thread. http://forum.multitool.org/index.php?topic=22954.15


Steven


----------



## sinnyc (Feb 24, 2013)

Grmnracing said:


> I believe we are talking the same light. Sorry for the miscommunication. I'm referring to a modded light. Not in the standard stock configuration.
> 
> Check out this thread. http://forum.multitool.org/index.php?topic=22954.15
> 
> ...



Ahh, I see. Interesting. I'll experiment on the first of the three stick switches to bite the dust


----------



## gradio (Feb 24, 2013)

Every time I see those I pass for some reason, right on over to the enleloop batteries and get them instead.


----------



## sinnyc (Feb 24, 2013)

gradio said:


> Every time I see those I pass for some reason, right on over to the enleloop batteries and get them instead.



Heheheh, yep. I bought a combo pack (8xAA, 4XAAA, wall socket charger) when I got the lights.


----------



## MinorThreat (Feb 24, 2013)

Grmnracing said:


> I believe we are talking the same light. Sorry for the miscommunication. I'm referring to a modded light. Not in the standard stock configuration.
> 
> Check out this thread. http://forum.multitool.org/index.php?topic=22954.15
> 
> Steven



Oh, thanks for that Steven.
I ran one on high tonight and got 75 minutes before it shut off using Energizer 700mah rechargeables fresh off a BC1000. I only watched it closely for the first 40 minutes and the final 10 minutes so not very scientific. The first 40 minutes I didn't notice any degredation in brightness however when I watched the last 10 minutes it was definitly dim. It may switch to low at a certain voltage or just get dimmer as the battery dies. Will do a retest tomorrow with La Crosse 1000mAh and pay closer attention.


----------



## Investigator (Feb 25, 2013)

Guys, 
If I'm looking for a led flashlight that has the strobe mode where could I look? I know Amazon sells them but I'd rather go to an actual department store. 
I'd like to find something with a more focused beam too.


----------



## Up All Night (Feb 25, 2013)

You can run them unmodified on a 14500 by simply wrapping the cell with cardboard, you may have to stretch the tail spring slightly. If you're really dedicated, grab a piece of PVC conduit and run it on a 18500. You may need to modify the I/O diameter of the conduit. ......As unmodified as that is!


----------



## Verndog (Feb 25, 2013)

We bought a pack of those Costco lights 1 year ago Christmas so they are 14 months old. One sitting by the front door as a grab light for everyone but me shakehead) and after 14 months the original Duracell batteries checked 1.365V. No parasitic loss here IMO. Light is rarely used but I question the 2 week draining post...not mine.


----------



## dborden0 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a set that is about a year old, and I have never changed the batteries in them and they are all still running bright. Great lights for the money.


----------



## Up All Night (Feb 25, 2013)

The translucent booted switches were guilty of parasitic drain. Ironically, they were low battery indicators that would glow red when voltage dropped and yes they would drain batteries in weeks. If your lights have black switch boots you should not encounter this.


----------



## Up All Night (Feb 25, 2013)

Verndog said:


> We bought a pack of those Costco lights 1 year ago Christmas so they are 14 months old. One sitting by the front door as a grab light for everyone but me shakehead) and after 14 months the original Duracell batteries checked 1.365V. No parasitic loss here IMO. Light is rarely used but I question the 2 week draining post...not mine.



"Everyone but me"? Come on man, don't be a nouveau light snob!


----------



## Verndog (Feb 26, 2013)

Up All Night said:


> "Everyone but me"? Come on man, don't be a nouveau light snob!



OK...I'll come clean. I've used it twice. Once when we first got it, then again a week ago to check the UI and make sure it was still bright. But walk outside with it when I have what I have to choose from?? I may have trouble sleeping knowing I neglected taking one of my babies for a walk.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Feb 26, 2013)

Investigator said:


> Guys,
> If I'm looking for a led flashlight that has the strobe mode where could I look? I know Amazon sells them but I'd rather go to an actual department store.
> I'd like to find something with a more focused beam too.


 
Have a look at the photo's in this thread. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ment-Officer&p=4132809&highlight=#post4132809 

These lights are designed by Police officers and the specs are give to a manufactor that made it to our specifications. 

Most manufactors seem to be fairly arrogant in designing lights. 
They build it, so they think they got the nohow, so we have to buy what they make. . . . . . . . . . .wrong. 

WE have the nohow what is Tactical or not, and how and what we need in different situations. 
So WE decide what we want, and THEY build it. 
Alas, thats not the real world in many country's. We where lucky to find a manufactory that wanted to work with our Police academy's in development. 

And about the word Tactical, 
Manufactors use that word as a sales argument. Same as the words BIG or GREAT, MEGA, SUPER. It has no meaning anymore. 

What is tactical? 

1.When I can quick draw it with 1-hand (not weapon hand) 

2.when you don't have to search for the ON switch in the dark, (so NO side switches,) (and a special designed holster) 

3.When it always switches ON in the most tactical mode you need (fast Strobe) and then, when you don't need it and have time enough, can switch it to a normal use light mode. 

These are some main requirements to make the light "tactical". 

There are more things, but these are some basics. 
When Your light can't do these, IMHO You don't have a tactical light for 98% of the normal situations (hand to hand combat) You encounter as a LEO in Europe. 
In the states it can be different, maybe there are more shootings then hand fights, so maybe Your tactical light is mounted to a gun. 
Then the requirements are different .


----------

